# 1st Big Watch Purchase- Tag Grand Carrera Vs Montblanc Timewalker



## 3.2vtec (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello

I'm on the search for a my first nice swiss made watch. And would like to get some watch expert's opninons...

This will be my first major watch purchase for me, and I've learned many things in the past couple weeks. I'm looking for something in the 3-5k range. At first, I was set on a Omega Speedmaster Pro., like many of my colleagues at work have. But I think I'd like something different.

Now I've narrowed it down to 2 watches... The Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Cal. 17 Chrono or the MontBlanc Timewalker Chrono.

Tag is a reputable watch making company with lots of heritage... Montblanc, well is a historic pen company, but with high standards just started to make watches. But I've read lots of good things of Montblanc, purchase of Minerva, part of Richemont grp, and has high standards in their products... But its it a good watch? Where would Montblanc and Tag rate in prestige compared to Omega/Rolex?

I'd like to ask you watch aficionados what you think?

The Grand Carrera uses a Calibre 17 which is an ETA 2894-2. The specifics are 28,800 bph, 37 jewels, 47 h power-reserve, lever/cam design.

The Montblanc uses their 4810/502 Caliber, based upon the ETA-Valjoux 7750 movement. 28,800bph, 27 jewels, 42 h power-reserve

What is a better movement? the 2894-2 or the 7750? I've read that the 2894 is more expensive but its not a true chronograph and the 7750 is... is that make a difference?

It's been hard to find info about Montblanc watches in general, if you anyone here has one, please post on how you feel about it. I really appreciate the input.

Grand Carrera Cal 17.










Montblanc Timewalker Chrono.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo what a dilemma









Welcome to the forum,

Ultimately you must buy what you enjoy looking at best, at your budget your slap bang in Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tag etc territory, none of them will be bad watches, it will be down to your taste,



> What is a better movement? the 2894-2 or the 7750? I've read that the 2894 is more expensive but its not a true chronograph and the 7750 is... is that make a difference?


The 7750 is called a true chronograph because it was made a chrono in the first place, the 2894 is a normal watch movement with a chrono 'module' bolted on, nope it doesnt make any difference in terms of 'betterness' ( if thats a word







)

For what its worth, I think I like the Montblancs styling better......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Id take the Tag... the Montblanc is a little boring imho... The tag echos their love of F1 but what else is out there? Bremont maybe? Doxa? RLT? O7? theres more value to be had in the smaller brands....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

tag without a doubt!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Difficult choice, tbh neither of your potential candidates really 'do it' for me.

I'm with Jon on this, one if I had that kind of money to spend on a watch I'd be looking to the smaller independents. Definitely more individual and you'll probably get better after care service.

My advice would be take your time, it's a major chunk of dough to be parting with, there's no point in rushing into the first thing the takes your fancy. Also I suspect your tastes will change the more you find out about watches in general, mine certainly did and still are.

I've always been impressed with GashÃ¼tte Original watches and I've been lucky enough to have had this Bremont for a few days, very impressive too and I suspect a brand that is on the cusp on taking off big time.




























At the end of the day whether you like the styling is entirely subjective though. Have fun looking and please keep us updated.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. If you want to know more about Bremont, just let me know oh and welcome to the forum too


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Of the two I'd take the Tag, though to be honest to my tastes that particular Carerra is a bit over-styled and so I suspect will age badly (not in terms of mechanical degradation - just in style). I prefer some of the other slightly more classical Carerra styles... but as I've said somewhere else already today and others have said here, the only thing that really matters is which you feel most drawn to - if it's this Tag, then go for it!









Only other word would be in support of Jaeger-LeCoultre - if you've not checked them out it may be worth a look. In the highly improbable event that I was looking to spend 3-5k there would be a good chance JLC would be on the receiving end - they're stylish, good quality, and just a little bit less predictable than Rolex/Omega/Tag/Breitling IMHO. Not that there's anything wrong with them of course. Oh, maybe also IWC for similar reasons. Okay, I'm done!









S.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Out of those two I'd always be in camp of Heuer, but tbh if I was looking for something like that I'd go for a Sinn 6000 - The Frankfurt Finanzplatzuhr. It looks a little like the Montblanc, and has the same movement, but is more interesting and within the watch world Sinn have more provinance than MB. Also there only Â£1700, do your self a favour and google one before you decide.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Steves spot on, the Tag will not 'age' well, its too quirky ( but if thats what you want then go for it)

A nice classic IWC will be timeless.......


----------



## 3.2vtec (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes









I've been looking watches for a couple months now. I try to take a peak at all the watch/jewelery stores i walk by lately. I would really love a IWC, but the models I like a bit much, perhaps later..







I do like the looks of the Bremont, the movement looks great. But I haven't seen any Bremont AD's around me. I'll have to track one down. JLC looks amazing too, but the models i looked at were out of my budget.. is there a chrono model in the 4-5k range?

I spent the day at some various watch stores. My eye kept going to the Grand Carrera and the size of the Timewalker always caught my eye. I just wish there was a AD that carried both so I could see them side by side.

The Grand Carrera seems to be a hot model, with very limited stores atm that has them in stock (especially the black dial cal.17). I don't think they are even avaliable in the US yet. A few my friends (and wife) think that spending 5k ($4995cnd retail) on a Tag is a bit much, friends suggest Omega at that price range (the usual answer). I'm assuming the Grand Carrera is in Tag's higher end line? How well is tag's finish on the eta 2894-2? Think any worries about he rotating min/sec display?

The Timewalker, also hard to find a Montblanc AD that sells/carries this watch, is 4k-ish ($4150 retail). Is that bit much for a Montblanc? What is the average discount I should look for/ask for at an authorized watch dealer? do Tag's usually offer more discount compared to Montblancs? (that seems to be what I experienced).


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Funny how many of us start this way









We visit this forum for the first time with a preconceived idea of buying either this or that, at a budget...

...but then we're advised of all the brands which are so much better value, better made, and aren't mass market where 40% of the price is PR.

Then the choice becomes "Why not get this AND that, with money left over for this beater too"

...the start of a slippery slope


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

langtoftlad said:


> Funny how many of us start this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too right









Out of the two I'd go for the Tag.

But, given the choice, the Swiss made Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono with the 7750 beats both on design & looks. And with that budget I'd get the black _and_ the silver 

















Cheers


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

For what it's worth..........

Have you thought about a few years down the line? Will you want to upgrade/downgrade/sell on? If so you will want to take into account resale values of these watches.

IMHO watches are like cars in this respect - residuals vary with make. Some of the makes mentioned so far as so rare that nobody can really guess what the depreceiation will be over, say, three years. Rolex and Omega, on the other hand, are better known and the market is established - any AD will be able to give you good guidance there, or join a few forums (forums?? fora?? - whatever) like this one and do a little research.

I rather think that just like cars, as soon as a new watch goes out of the door of the AD it loses a lot of its value. I have never had a new, expensive watch but others will know what the figures are; I have no doubt that some makes/models 'hold their value' better than others (Rolex Seadweller, Omega Speedy, perhaps???) and if you are at all prudent it might be worth taking this into account when you make your final decision.

Rob


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like Tags but not that particular one. I also like Mont Blanc but as you say they are not easy to find. I had a look in the window of the Mont Blanc shop in London last week (Cornhill near Bank station) and was quite impressed. You can't get them on line so its difficult to get a handle on the prices but there is a Chrono on the bay which is a few months old with a starting price of $1475 and a buy it now of $2350. It was $3820 new.

I can't recall seeing one on this forum.

For about Â£1700 I would go for the Omega Moonwatch or the Tag Carrera Automatic. Would your budget get a Rolex Sub?


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This is a difficult one.

As others have said it really is about what _does it_ for *you*. Personally I wouldn't spend USD4-5K (I assume we're talking US dollars here?) on either of those watches but thats just my taste and choice, and should not influence you.

I would be looking on the second hand market (but still boxed and with papers and in near new condition) at one of the great houses, for a chronograph I would be considering Zenith, Girard-Perregaux, Blancpain or perhaps IWC (probably in that order) all of which will be available used in your price bracket.

As a slightly more unusual suggestion, perhaps Union Glashutte, but very hard to find at the moment.


----------



## 3.2vtec (Dec 9, 2007)

Another day of watch shopping, Well I think I have visited most the of the watch ad's around my area, lol

Got a couple office parties coming up, would like to dress sharp, so time to decide on a watch.

The Tag dealers seem pretty firm on their price, (although I found one dealer that offered 20% off) and seems more ad's got the Grand Carrera in this week. They say it's a popular model. Took another good look at it today, and well I think like Steve posted, it may age bad. I was in the shop w/ a co-worker, and he agreed it looked a bit busy in a suit.

....I think I may go with the Montblanc. Timewalker looks a bit bigger and a little more classy looking in a suit, and think it will age better. An authorized Montblanc dealer I was recommend offered me 30% off, all the other Montblanc dealers so far have offered me was 10 off. But I dont want the price to be the final deciding factor. I'll still have to hunt down a dealer that sells both so i can see them side by side.

oh and dang, those limited edition 1906 Star Chrono's are amazing...

In the mean time, where would one search for used/vintage watches? ebay? or is there any reputable sellers online?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

3.2vtec said:


> In the mean time, where would one search for used/vintage watches? ebay? or is there any reputable sellers online?


Really depends on what you are after.

You've got to be careful with eBay, nothing is ever exactly what it seems.

Forums are a good place and there are a few online dealers. Our host Roy sells some vintage pieces, however they do sell quickly.


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Mar 26, 2006)

Nothing of value to say about those two watches, but I take it you are an NSX owner


----------



## 3.2vtec (Dec 9, 2007)

I noticed the timewalker comes in a pilot chrono version...

Is there a difference in a "pilot" chrono and a regular , or is that just a way of describing a chrono w/ 2 subdials?

btw pilot version is 100$ more, any reason for that?

pilot chrono










reg chrono


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

strange_too said:


> 3.2vtec said:
> 
> 
> > In the mean time, where would one search for used/vintage watches? ebay? or is there any reputable sellers online?
> ...


Forum sales corners - both this one and others are your best bet.

The huge US based timezone forum has a very active private sales section. I've bought a couple of watches on there.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My two-penneth...

IMHO Montblanc are a 'design' house not watchmakers. Though some might say Tag Hauer are similar - at least the name Hauer has history.

I would caution about choosing a look or design which is fashionable now because it might not be so popular in a few years.

Just take a look at the various designs through the ages from vintage 50's through to now - and how sizes have also changed.

So I'm with the others who have recommended choosing something of classic design from the 'classic' watchmakers - and they will never be out of fashion

(You wouldn't be seen dead in 70's clothes now would you? Except at a fancy dress party...







)


----------

